# The Golden Age | 2016



## novosad (Jun 18, 2016)

Dear Everyone!

Hope you have a really nice Summer! I would like to share with you something I have been recently working on. My new symphonic orchestra album just went live. If you are interested, you are more than welcome to listen it on Youtube. (I put the link below). I would be happy to receive any comments and thoughts about it. :angel:






Thank you for your time!

Sergej.


----------

